# New functions in LR CC 2015 not yet usable



## hanoman (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi all,
on my travels i shoot a lot of Panos and HDRs without a tripod. I was eager to to use the new Lr functions and was rather disappointed because in most cases LR refuses to work on these photos and i have to use PS, which does the work very tolerantly to the perspective failures i made. I think that Adobe has to work on these functions to make them usable. Another important function in the context of Panos is the adaptive wide angle lens correction, which is also missing in Lr.
Waiting on the next update
Hannes Löhr
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 24, 2015)

One of the pano requirements for now is that the focal length of the selected images needs to be the same. Is it possible with your hand-held panos that the focal length may have varied a little?


----------



## hanoman (Apr 25, 2015)

i have to confess that i am a little lazy and shoot my panos in aperture and not in manual mode (Panasonic GH3). But even panos shot from a moving ship on a river (Nile) could be stitched in PS, while the time between the shots is 6 seconds in average. PS is so tolerant! 
Focal length is untouched during the shots.
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 25, 2015)

I tried it on several panos of the pyramids and Sphinx and it worked great.  Actually, far better than I thought it would.  For these particular shots I also did not use a tripod and shot in aperture mode.


----------



## hanoman (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,
reading the last post from  pdxrjt, i got the idea that my problem stems from my workflow. I mostly shoot 5 pics in bracketing mode. They were in a batch developed to HDR in Photoshop and then imported to Lightroom. May it be that the panorama building process in LR does not work on HDRs, though Photoshop preserves focal length?
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2015)

Possibly. What file format were the HDR files coming from Photoshop?


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 26, 2015)

Check this out about panoramas.  There is also a video near the bottom of the page where they demonstrate making panoramas from multiple exposure photos.


----------



## hanoman (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Possibly. What file format were the HDR files coming from Photoshop?


They are tif-files with zip-compression.
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe the PhotoMerge doesn't support that file type. I'll ask, if I get a response I'll let you know.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

BTW, when you say in your original post that "LR refuses to work on these photos", what exactly happens? Do you get an error message?


----------



## hanoman (Apr 28, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> BTW, when you say in your original post that "LR refuses to work on these photos", what exactly happens? Do you get an error message?


Merging 2 photos with the starting filename of 20150404-1551...tif results in "Unable to merge the photos. Please cancel and review your selection." I started to upload these 2 Photos and a smaller version of the panorama generated by PS to my Server. The uploading will last ca. 9 hours, because of the speed of my internet connection. I will indicate in this forum, when these pics are available.
I also saw an error message, which says that the different perspective is responsible, but PS is, as i said, is very tolerant and gives a good result.
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2015)

Absolutely, PS is more tolerant.....a former school pupil has a very old full-school photograph which he scanned many years ago in 6 sections and sent me the resulting jpegs. They were not very well scanned, alignment was all over the place, and of course there's no image metadata. PS stitched it perfectly several versions ago, but LR won't entertain it. And there'll be more examples of that, yours I suspect is another....but it's early days, the first PS versions I tried didn't do a very good job on my school photograph either.

So hoping to see improvements in functionality in due course.


----------



## hanoman (Apr 28, 2015)

After hours ... now there are 3 Pics on my server, not linked to by any pages. You reach the hdr-files by File 1 and File 2 and the resulting pano with some wide-angle-correction is pano. 
I wonder if anybodies LR installation will stitch the two 32-bit files. But be careful the two files sum up to 290 MB (!?).
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2015)

I've downloaded the File 1 and File 2, but unfortunately they are the same file (the right-hand segment of your intended pano).....


----------



## hanoman (Apr 29, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> I've downloaded the File 1 and File 2, but unfortunately they are the same file (the right-hand segment of your intended pano).....


Sorry, for your inconvenience. I corrected the faulty link to File 2 in my original post.
Hannes


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2015)

Not my inconvenience, Hannes....just sorry for all that uploading time for you. To be honest, I very much suspect that 32bit Tiffs won't work yet, though it would still be good to have the other file to confirm that.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 29, 2015)

I just played around with HDR merges.  I had several stacks of images which I had merged in Photoshop in (recent) years past, so I took the original raw images and merged in Lightroom.

The good news is they all were accepted and worked.

The minor bad news is that the resulting HDR is NOT stacked with the originals.  I guess I get that it might not have been in a stack originally, but when it was, it would be nice -- after all, most edit-ins do stack.

The worse bad news is that I think the results stunk.  There's no user input to adjust tone mapping, the alignment and de-ghosting left a lot to be desired in comparison to photoshop.  The overall results were usable and decent, but nowhere near as good. 

Now that's a different matter from panos (which I had none to do, it's not something I do much), where it's all about simple alignment and cropping, but to me the HDR aspect here is something of a bust if you have Photoshop (much less one of the better HDR tools).

But I was pleasantly surprised to find no cases where it refused to take them.


----------



## hanoman (Apr 30, 2015)

Ferguson said:


> I just played around with HDR merges.  I had several stacks of images which I had merged in Photoshop in (recent) years past, so I took the original raw images and merged in Lightroom. ---



I do not need the HDR merge function in LR unless there is a batch facility (like a free script for PS), because on my trips i shoot mostly 5 bracketed pics. Last time in Egypt i shot round about 12000 bracketed photos, 2000 of them are the source of panos.  Now that we have the "Adaptive wide angle correction"-Filter in PS, the pano function is very useful for me because its so tolerant. I believe that the Lightroom developers have a more simple, apple like, user interface in mind, so there will be no solution for panos that need strong distortions, so these cases are for PS intervention (if a LR pano-function will give all the necessory geometric data to PS to use the "Adaptive wide angle correction function.
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------

